# Merchant Circle Connection links



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

With RCP's thread on social networking increasing exposure to Google's search engine, then Pressure Pro's and others revalation on great rankings from Merchant Circle. I thought that maybe we can trade connections. You connect to me and visa-versa and we can start building networks.

If you decide to do it, search for;

Family Professional Painting in Denton, MD

or click here​ 
:thumbup:​


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is the link to my Merchant Circle profile . I will accept any invitations from painters on Paint Talk :thumbup:

Valenti & Sons Painting @ Merchant Circle


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Bobbo. Got yours.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Did both, and threw in a "like"


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Thanks Bobbo. Got yours.



Glad to make your connection  I also sent invites to woodland and Pressure Pros already :thumbup:


----------



## JPAINTS (Feb 23, 2011)

*i like and use*

merchant circle also


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

no return friendship 

*taking ball and going home..


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Atlas.Coatings.And.Construction.913-980-3823


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> no return friendship
> 
> *taking ball and going home..


 
Hey!..........Bring the ball back. It's taken care of.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I accidently "followed" instead of "inviting you"  I figured it out then posted my link 

*throws ball back into the circle


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is mine, I'll connect with you guys. http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Ace.Painting.2.216-323-0552


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I have connected with quite a few painters already ! I threw in a few 5 star ratings as well :thumbsup:


----------



## JPAINTS (Feb 23, 2011)

*heres my link i will rate you if u connect im the mayor of my merchant circle town*

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/alpha.painting.805-769-6995


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

JPAINTS said:


> http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/alpha.painting.805-769-6995




Connected and gave a rating :thumbsup:


----------



## JPAINTS (Feb 23, 2011)

i just go tthe email thnaks


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Great thread Ronald  Sorry forget your name but you have what was a great man on your avavtar  Anyway, still really new to MC and already have realized its a great networking tool. I added all of you, Ronald had already sent me a request which I accepted and I think Bobbo was on mine too already. Gave all you guys 5 stars too  Heres mine http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Woodland.Painting.LLC.360-225-7427


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

How do you do the rating? Tried to do it for you guys but guess I am clueless.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> How do you do the rating? Tried to do it for you guys but guess I am clueless.


 Just click one of the stars. Takes a few seconds, then it says "thanks for rating"


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Great thread Ronald  Sorry forget your name but you have what was a great man on your avavtar  Anyway, still really new to MC and already have realized its a great networking tool. I added all of you, Ronald had already sent me a request which I accepted and I think Bobbo was on mine too already. Gave all you guys 5 stars too  Heres mine http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Woodland.Painting.LLC.360-225-7427





bikerboy said:


> How do you do the rating? Tried to do it for you guys but guess I am clueless.



Thanks for the connection and rating ! I also added compliments :thumbsup: Those are located all the way at the top of the page .


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is mine if any of you want to connect. http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Singrey.Painting.918-766-4066.

I do not know about the rating though as I have never worked for any of you it seems kinda shady but I guess. I do appreciate it though. Funny thing is I got 4 ratings from people I have never even meet. Three were 5 stars and one a 2 star shows how this whole thing is rigged but its kinda funny.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> I do not know about the rating though as I have never worked for any of you it seems kinda shady but I guess.


 I agree. I felt a little funny about it too. No ratings for me either please. Just connections. Thanks guys


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Biker for reminding of this! I started one years ago and did nothing, mostly because there is no local activity.

One of the guys at the other forum has received almost 1,000 connections this week!

Here is mine, http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/RC.Painting.435-439-5690


----------

